# BMW F30 Standard Sound system.



## Omark12

So I have 2013 BMW 328i (F30) with Hi-Fi, no HK sound (standard in the US) and I want to know what EQ settings to use to get the most out of the standard speakers. I kind of regret not getting the HK system but hearing the standard system, it's not that bad it just needs to be tuned. Have any of you got your F30s to sound good with different EQ settings?


----------



## cel4145

You could get the UMIK-1 and use REW to graph the frequency response from the listening position.


----------



## AladdinSane

Ask these guys: MusicarNW or check their website for some info on them. They are BMW specialists. I highly recommend them. Perhaps they can give you some advice. If you're not poor from buying your Bimmer they also have premade kits available that will vastly improve your sound. Worth a shot. Talk to Ken. Alternatively find a good BMW forum and ask there.


----------



## Omark12

We'll... It's a lease so I think I have to keep it stock. 


aladdinsane said:


> Ask these guys: MusicarNW or check their website for some info on them. They are BMW specialists. I highly recommend them. Perhaps they can give you some advice. If you're not poor from buying your Bimmer they also have premade kits available that will vastly improve your sound. Worth a shot. Talk to Ken. Alternatively find a good BMW forum and ask there.


----------



## AladdinSane

Their stuff is plug and play. You just swap it back out when your lease is over. Everything is in stock locations and you keep the stock head unit. Even use the same wiring as stock. They did this for my Infiniti G35. When I sold it they put all the old stuff back. Pretty slick. Just a suggestion. No worries. I like spending your money!


----------



## Omark12

The only thing they sell for the F30 right now is the subwoofer


----------



## AladdinSane

Na. They can do whatever. Did you look at this page?  http://www.musicarnw.com/bmw-upgrades/ They will put something together for you.These guys are seriously good. Last time I was in there they had a Range Rover and a Porsche under construction with some great equipment. Copy and paste your first post and email or call 'em. Not trying to sell you I'm just a satisfied customer. They did a great job on my G35 (now sold) and my 4Runner. There is not a day I don't enjoy climbing into the 4Runner 'cuz I know good tunes abound!


----------

